# sizing colnago C40



## poggor (Nov 18, 2008)

hello. i am considering buying a colnago c40 carbon sight unseen. it is 53.5cm in size. would this fit me? my previous bike (a compact) was 54cm. 
i am 178 cm tall (5f10ish). 


i know this a bit vague but any advice would be much appreciated. thanks in advance

george


----------

